# looking back retro



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome!    :thumbup:     The period dress really helps sell this one.   

What camera did you use?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2007)

trash... one i built polaroid 250 shooting cut film. 2x3 with a 1930ish voitlander lens.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks great, Charlie!  Glad to see you back, too!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks neal on both counts .  Just stopped by to post a few picture, and try like hell to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## terri (Apr 16, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> thanks neal on both counts . Just stopped by to post a few picture, and *try like hell to keep my mouth shut*.


Why bother? No one else does around here!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2007)

I decided I'm not a teacher because I just dont really care lol.  Let em eat cake.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice job on this one Charlie!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 16, 2007)

Jeff I have been meaning to tell you I found the best way to shoot that 46mm was to just roll it into used 120 paper and shoot it there it makes a find horizontal 645 negative.

thanks by the way


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 16, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Is this one from the 46mm c-41roll, but processed in BW? [/FONT]


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 17, 2007)

No this is pure black and white arista cut film.. The 46 mm didnt work out so well black and white. The base went almost pure black. Had to blast light through it and I never could bleach out the base color.

Plus to be honest by the time i figured in my chemicals and time it was easier to just run it to eckards and have it developed but not printed.


----------

